# My DIY bigshot launcher that's cheaper and better than the real thing.



## Wyrdman (Jun 20, 2020)

Other than not being able to fold it up or shorten it for storage, that is... Its made with these 4 items: 

"1 3/8 high peak 3 way canopy fitting" $16 https://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-of-1-1...-Frame-Connectors-Fittings-Ga-16/181816984305

a 1 3/8" fence top rail 10' galvanized tube. $15

a "kong 525 quick release shackle" $25 https://amzn.com/B01MYN3WLY

a 3 person water balloon slingshot like $19 https://amzn.com/B00AL57GEW

some paracord

comes out to about $75. Cut the side handles off the water balloon launcher and clove hitch it onto the fence tubing. I have some short pieces of fence tubing in the other two fitting ends to give me the length I need for the Y arms, with some duct tape covering the cut edges. The thing that I really like about this setup is that the quick release shackle is attached by a friction hitch to a smooth pipe with no joints, so you can hook up the basket to the shackle up high with no tension on it, and then grab it and slide it down until you have as much tension as you want. I have a 3 wrap klemheist on it right now. There's no trying to hook up the basket to the trigger while you're at max stretch and pulling on it with 70 lbs of force. I've tried other types of snap shackles, the ones that have a pin going through them horizontally take a decent amount of force to release, and since you pull sideways on it, it throws off the aim, this one pulls inline with the direction of travel and releases consistently. and when the rubber is worn out its only $19 again to replace it.


----------



## Wyrdman (Jun 20, 2020)

been using a 16oz bag and "750 lb" braided kevlar kite string.


----------

